
Brutalist redesigns - tannhaeuser
http://www.pierrebuttin.com/work/brutalist-redesigns/
======
klez
I'm no designer, but here's my layman opinion.

Some of these are not "brutalist", just badly designed.

For example, there was no need to have the google logo half covered in the
Chrome example.

About the Instagram one, you could have replaced circles with squares. In
other examples you also replaced icons with text, so why not on the Instagram
one?

The Gmail one is really nice.

On the Twitter one, Comic Sans was really uncalled for :P

